
What Would You Do If You Had 10 Years Left? - dtawfik2
https://zenpsychiatry.com/10-years-left/?yc-news
======
user_rob
The median survival for me is 5 years! I have just had a stem cell transplant
(well my own cells) and it wss hard - if I say hard then it really was and I
feel a lot of empathy for those who are not as fit and determined as me. What
I am doing is pretty much as before - being with and part of my family and
doing a lot of endurance exercise (my other half describes me as a
ultramarathon runner - I dont) cycling, running and rowing average 8+ hours a
week even while having chemo. As far as I am concerned this high level of
exercise is by far the most effective medicine, and also shows everyone that
this is a life challenge to be met rather than a disaster. I also get some
satisfaction from finding out that people such as one of the doctors taking
care of me have now taken up running. ps - if you start doing exercise be
carful and get good advice - I have known too many people dying suddenly of
male exercise bravado.

------
elindbe2
I imagine I would act pretty typically. Quit work. Travel the world and see
what I want to see. Spend time at leisure, thinking about the world and my
place in it. Develop some kind of spirituality. Take a bunch of psychedelic
drugs. Spend my days with family and friends.

